# Police K9 accident.



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

When you get a Dutch KNPV import and do a courage test with a little sleeve, this is bound to happen......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hve1FAkHLuE


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, if you say it's an accident that works for me. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Och you would think they would know better that dog had some serious speed.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

talk about a cluster****up :lol:

if they bought a KNPV import dog they should have KNOWN it doesnt bite on a bloody puppysleeve :lol:

the dog went for the inside upper arm (as its suposed to do!) and clearly didnt get enough space to reach the arm since the retard in the puppysleeve left no room for him to bite.

great to see how ignorant people work trained dogs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I love the "And Frank is a tough guy, he drove himself to hospital"....Bahahaha.
Anyone who goes to hospital with that mere fleash wound is not that tough, nor would it be too difficult to actually drive a car by yourself with that graze. :twisted:
He was actually quite lucky the dog got him in the rib cage as he wasnt able to hang on and bite the sleeve. Had of he of got the inside upper arm then I have no doubt it would have been a little more impressive had he of drove himself to the hospital. lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't see any accident


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

That was the shortest 200yds I have ever seen......


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> I love the "And Frank is a tough guy, he drove himself to hospital"....Bahahaha.
> Anyone who goes to hospital with that mere fleash wound is not that tough, nor would it be too difficult to actually drive a car by yourself with that graze.


Many police departments mandate the reporting of all injuries no matter how slight. If complications arise and it hasn't been reported, Workers Comp has an excuse not to cover it. In this case they'd be hard pressed not to, in the long run. But in the short run the officer would have to pay out of pocket until the appeal, and perhaps a court case came through.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Having just finished a workers comp deal and the surgery on my knee, it's a real pain in the patootie. (Workers Comp that is). Our policy requires reporting/treatment of any puncture. 

DFrost


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I want to say something but I suppose in the interest of good taste I will refrain. But ditto what Joby said.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

nice dog- bet the guy in the sleeve won't do that anymore#-o- hard lesson learned!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Can he be hired anywhere or something. I have some dogs who like to play also...:mrgreen:

Dick


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Ummmm Dick that guy just found out about what you play with all the time LOL. OUCHHHHHH.........


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

That sucks.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

kevin holford said:


> That sucks.


 this is just another example, of lack of knowledege, the gentleman seems like a nice guy, but if I am correct, this was a knpv dog, probobly hadn't seen a sleeve in awhile, and for sure was confused for a target, to me the guy got off easy, I would say, the inner bicep or arm pit would have sucked more, IMO. When in doubt, ask some one who knows more than you, I do it all the time.lol


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Perfect example of the blind leading the blinder....and reporting injuries blows but you gotta follow policy like Uncle Lou says.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking I just saw a nice suit dog and the decoy forgot to bring his. :-o


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm thinking I just saw a nice suit dog and the decoy forgot to bring his. :-o


I think they learned from that, as mentioned in the video they need a bitesuit.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

It's almost like some of them learn to bite when they are trained to bite...coulda cost that man a nipple...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> It's almost like some of them learn to bite when they are trained to bite...coulda cost that man a nipple...


As they say in our profession " A bite's a bite . " .


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Bitesuit? No need for one, this guys too cool for it. Surprised he was wearing a sleeve!
:-({|=
Stupid is as stupid does, no sympathy!!!


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Famous words prior serious injuries "Trust me, I know what I'm doing" "My dog ALWAYS goes for the sleeve" and last but not least "Dude, hold my drink"


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

funny and sad at the same time.

Do they not know what they purchased? A KNPV dog doing what that kind of a dog does. Apparently not.

I shook my head at one of the comments: "What we learned is we need a bitesuit, we can't skimp on the equipment". No shit, you don't say.

The injury itself doesn't seem all that serious.

What I would really like to know is what was going on int he dog's head once he loked the guy over, before being released... HA, he's coming at me with THAT? I'll just go for my usual place, he won't know what hit him...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It's a coversation piece for sure. I wonder how many people have seen that little scar by now. There is always a brighter side to things.....he knows the dog will bite. The kid in the other video that jumped in the dumpster can be thankful this wasn't the dog police had that day. LOL


----------

